# Gehäuse-Lüfter steuern, aber wie?



## Lusch1703 (18. Januar 2016)

*Gehäuse-Lüfter steuern, aber wie?*

Guten Abend, 
ich möchte gerne meine Gehäuselüfter irgendwie zentral steuern. Ich stehe aber vor dem Problem der Unwissenheit, was die beste Lösung ist. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen oder Beispiele geben wie ihr das so geregelt habt.
Bei mir sieht's folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 mit Window
Netzteil: beQuiet Dark Power Pro 11
MoBo: Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 7

Und bald werden 5x Stück Silent Wings 2 140mm dazukommen und die anderen Lüfter ersetzen. 2x vorne / 2x oben / 1x hinten

Soll ich die fünf Lüfter ans Netzteil anschließen? Oder ans Mainboard (mit PWM)? Oder macht eine Lüftersteuerung Sinn (wobei ich so einen 5,25" Einschub vermeiden möchte)? Corsair Commander Mini sieht interessant aus, jemand Erfahrungen? Mein R5 Gehäuse hat auch eine integrierte Steuerung, diese vielleicht nützen (mit Adaptern)?
Achja und wenn man mein Mainboard genauer betrachtet finde ich nur 4x 4-Pin und 1x 3-Pin Lüfterstecker? Wo haben sich die restlichen Anschlüsse versteckt? Nichtmal mein eigenes Mainboard kenn ich, ist mir irgendwie peinlich. 
Naja, was solls.. bin gespannt auf eure Antworten und wie Ihr das so macht. 

Grüße,
Lusch


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse-Lüfter steuern, aber wie?*

Nimm höchstens höchstens 4 Lüfter (2 vorne, 1 oben, 1 hinten) und benutz einfach die im Gehäuse integrierte Steuerung, um drei der Lüfter auf 7V zu stellen. Den vierten Lüfter kannst per mitgeliefertem Molexadapter auf 7V direkt ans Netzteil anschließen.
Wenn dir das noch zu laut ist, stell alles auf 5V. Eine extra Steuerung halte ich hier für unnötig (wenn es Silent Wings sein sollen).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse-Lüfter steuern, aber wie?*

Du kannst sie alle fünf in Dein Mainboard stecken, denn du hast:
2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 4x Lüfter 4-Pin, schau ins Handbuch.

Steck den hinteren in den Anschluss CPU_Opt

Und dann kannst Du jeden einzeln nach Geräusch so einstellen, wie Du es möchtest.


----------



## Lusch1703 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse-Lüfter steuern, aber wie?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst sie alle fünf in Dein Mainboard stecken, denn du hast:
> 2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 4x Lüfter 4-Pin, schau ins Handbuch.
> 
> Steck den hinteren in den Anschluss CPU_Opt
> ...



Regelt das Mainboard die Gehäuselüfter zuverlässig über PWM? Man kann die Lüfter ja auch im Automatikmodus laufen lassen über's Mainboard oder?
Ansonsten scheint aber die integrierte Steuerung die bessere Option zu sein, denke ich, da ich schnell per Schieberegler alle Lüfter schalten kann.


----------

